# NorFonts (Music and Text fonts)



## Nor (Jan 16, 2021)

:!: 
NorFonts are third party handwritten music fonts (symbols and text) which can be used with music notation software like Sibelius & Finale to produce handwritten music in a style similar to that of many jazz charts, including a complete script font for text, chord symbols, and hundreds of symbols for jazz and commercial music. The fonts sets (for Mac and Windows users) includes accompanying fonts to help transform the overall appearance of the music, and texts. 

*





NorFonts – Professional Handwritten Music & TEXT Fonts







norfonts.ma




*
NorFonts also feature Desktop Publishing Fonts coming in two categories: “Architect Fonts Pack” witch are Architectural fonts will add a beautiful architectural hand-lettering style to all your CAD project drawings. Architects have always wanted their CAD drawings to look more like they were drawn by hand, rather than by a CAD program. These AutoCAD fonts are the first step in bringing back that “artistic hand-drawn” feel to your CAD drawings or any graphic design project that can use true type fonts, and “Handwritten Text Fonts” which can be used with any word processing program for text and display use, print and web projects, apps and ePub, Comic Books, graphic identities, branding, editorial, advertising, scrapbooking, cards, and invitations … or even just for fun.

*





NorFonts « MyFonts


Font foundry in Morocco with 230 fonts




www.myfonts.com












Fonts - Notation Central


Notation Central has fonts, utilities, templates, plug-ins, and more for music notation software to help you create music at the highest level.




www.notationcentral.com




*
P.S: I will soon release my *NorMusic2* engraver font for Finale and Sibelius, and later will SmuFL it for Dorico users. Below is a screenshot:
{please right-click to save the png file for preview}


----------

